
The Dark Knight outsells every other iTunes movie in 2008 before it's released - dell9000
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/02/the-dark-knight-is-itunes-top-selling-movie-of-2008-its-not-out-yet/
======
jamesbritt
Interesting, considering that high-quality rips are readily available.

What's iTunes charging for this?

